# Ch 1 (customer information channel)



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I just went to ch 1 to clear nvram like I used to and it doesn't work anymore. Did something change?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I tried this morning as well with no luck.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I noticed this myself. Is there another way to clear the FLASH RAM?


----------



## Jungle Jim (Mar 9, 2006)

Mine's working right now, but it's not uncommon for it to not work. It seems to work when it wants to.


----------



## mozartman (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what do you do to clear FLASH RAM and what is the benefit?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It can help speed up performance.


Go to channel 1. Once the page is operating including audio, use the remote and press Red, Red, Blue, Blue, Yellow, Green in exactly that order. This must be done quickly. Otherwise the yellow press will bring up a quick options menu. That will display a message about the NVRAM being cleared in the lower left.


----------



## mozartman (Jul 1, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> It can help speed up performance.
> 
> Go to channel 1. Once the page is operating including audio, use the remote and press Red, Red, Blue, Blue, Yellow, Green in exactly that order. This must be done quickly. Otherwise the yellow press will bring up a quick options menu. That will display a message about the NVRAM being cleared in the lower left.


Thanks!


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Thing is though, they changed Ch1 so that trick no longer works.


----------



## mozartman (Jul 1, 2006)

DrZ said:


> Thing is though, they changed Ch1 so that trick no longer works.


It didn't work for me either.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

At least I know I'm NOT going crazy (yet)...wasn't working for me last night on EITHER of my HR20-100's!  
I REALLY am sick of these slow-a$$ POS's for DVR's...


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 28, 2007)

I have been using this trick to help with the super slow program guide for several months and it helped.

Why does it no longer work?  At least it was something that helped sometimes, why did they disable it?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, they have changed what the Buttons do and when I try it with the Red, Red, I get a Bong, Bong so they have changed what the Colored Buttons do and it no longer works as before.

Perhaps they will tell us in the future what will work to replace this function we had before or maybe because of the New HDGUI and Software Rewrite the DVRs work Faster so there is No Longer A Need To Perform This Operation!!!


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Richierich said:


> ...maybe because of the New HDGUI and Software Rewrite the [strike]DVRs[/strike] EPG (ONLY) work Faster so there is No Longer A Need To Perform This Operation!!!


Fixed it for you - (& that's being charitable even with the guide)
At least for mine, the REST of the DVR operations (LIST in particular) is even WORSE than before!  
You guys that are all geeked up with this "improved" GUI can have it - I'd just as soon have the old one back, so at least I could get a little bit of speed back I previously had. (not to mention that "switch to SD" BS that I'm having to go thru now with all my secondary SDTV's)


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Most of us using the new HDGUI have never experienced faster performance from our dvrs than we do now. I suspect you have other issues, like a failing HDD or something like that. May I suggest you invest your energy into figuring out whats wrong your particular setup instead of putting all this energy into complaining?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> Most of us using the new HDGUI have never experienced faster performance from our dvrs than we do now. I suspect you have other issues, like a failing HDD or something like that. May I suggest you invest your energy into figuring out whats wrong your particular setup instead of putting all this energy into complaining?


+1.

There are thousands of Directv Customers who are saying that this New HDGUI & Software Rewrite is definitely helping them as far as Improved Performance and you are One Lonely Voice Crying In The Wilderness so if there are so many stating that this HDGUI has Improved their Performance and only a handful who state otherwise then perhaps it is something either in your Environment or your Setup or your DVR itself needs to be Repaired or Replaced.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I was just playing around with it and it turns out that it DOES WORK but you need to press the buttons a lot slower then you did before. If you press them too quickly it fails to register.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

"CCarncross" said:


> Most of us using the new HDGUI have never experienced faster performance from our dvrs than we do now. I suspect you have other issues, like a failing HDD or something like that. May I suggest you invest your energy into figuring out whats wrong your particular setup instead of putting all this energy into complaining?


+1


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Just had to do it on my HR23. Worked fine.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I tried it yesterday and got "bonked", tried it again this am and it worked. Actually havent felt it was necessary since the new GUI came out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It works now.


----------



## mozartman (Jul 1, 2006)

I tried it again and it worked on my HR24-100.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Richierich said:


> +1.
> There are thousands of Directv Customers who are saying that this New HDGUI & Software Rewrite is definitely helping them as far as Improved Performance and *you are One Lonely Voice Crying In The Wilderness* so if there are so many stating that this HDGUI has Improved their Performance and *only a handful who state otherwise *


OK, so which is it - ONE voice, or a handful???  

Is THIS a "handful" then???

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2924557#post2924557

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2922280#post2922280

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2921378#post2921378

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2918962#post2918962



> then perhaps it is something either in your Environment or your Setup


Hmm, so BEFORE the upgrades (in my SAME "environment") the speeds were slow, but now...they are SLOWER - uh, Oooookayyyyyyy 



> or your DVR itself needs to be Repaired or Replaced.


Gee, why didn't I think of that...oh yea, I DID! But news flash...D* ain't going to cough up 2 HR24's on their dime, to basically fix what their upgrade made worse on my HR20's, sorry.
Botton line...with this "upgrade", there is just not enough power on these older HR2x models to run all this crap properly anymore



CCarncross said:


> Most of us using the new HDGUI have never experienced faster performance from our dvrs than we do now. I suspect you have other issues, like a failing HDD or something like that.


Or maybe YOU have a better (read: NEWER) DVR than what some of us are stuck with now, so YOUR experience IS better. And not that it matters, but BOTH HDD were replaced only 6-months ago...so I HIGHLY doubt both are going bad, but thanks for playin...



> May I suggest you invest your energy into figuring out whats wrong your particular setup instead of putting all this energy into complaining?


My "particular" setup is just fine, thank you much!

I'm glad that this "improvement" is working SO well for you...but it is NOT the panacea for the entire universe, contrary to those "thousands of subs" that _supposedly_ say otherwise.
No surprise on the "kool-aid" company-line responses I was expecting...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK guys, this isn't a thread about the HDUI performance. Let's take that the Discussion thread for that, and let's try to remember to be nice. 

Thanks


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

I just tried it and it's working now. The message comes up right on top of the directv logo and the welcome word.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Did it just now on 2 TVs and works just fine.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

For me, it seems to work when it wants too. Tried it on my other tv and it doesn't work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Boobie1998 said:


> For me, it seems to work when it wants too. Tried it on my other tv and it doesn't work.


I played with this this morning, and "timing" of pressing did make it fail and then work.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I posted this in the "NVRAM" thread that got locked - the part about it being difficult to discern the "NVRAM/Flash Cleared" message may be helpful to someone ...



Drew2k said:


> IIRC, one requirement before trying to clear NVRAM is to wait for the interactive elements on Channel 1 to populate, which could take 10 to 15 seconds. Then try the button combination.
> 
> One of the difficulties here could also be that the "NVRAM/Flash cleared" message may appear in white text with no background, and since there's now a large white "Welcome to DIRECTV" message in the same location it's tough to read that it took!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I posted this in the "NVRAM" thread that got locked - the part about it being difficult to discern the "NVRAM/Flash Cleared" message may be helpful to someone ...


Also, the "NVRAM/Flash Cleared" Message only lasts about 2 to 3 seconds so you have to Know Where to Look and When To Look or you will miss it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I posted this in the "NVRAM" thread that got locked - the part about it being difficult to discern the "NVRAM/Flash Cleared" message may be helpful to someone ...


Yup - its helpful.

As Richie also pointed out...the appearance of the quick screen test is very fast...actually more like 1/2 second or so. That doesn't help the average user even know it happened.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup - its helpful.
> 
> As Richie also pointed out...the appearance of the quick screen test is very fast...actually more like 1/2 second or so. That doesn't help the average user even know it happened.


And for those that haven't done this before, look in the lower left of the screen for the message.


----------



## dismayed (Dec 24, 2011)

I can tell a lot of folks in this thread are just replying without having tried it recently. So I gave it a try and here is what I saw:

The first time I tried it with my HR20 I indeed saw the same things that many of you are reporting. When I would hit the 'red' button I would get a 'bonk' error noise. Eventually hitting the 'blue' buttons would cause the mini-guide to come up and 'yellow' and 'green' would cause their respective shortcuts to come up. It was like Channel 1 was ignoring the 'red' button. I tried this again several times to no avail.

I changed the channel and then went back to Channel 1. I let it set a long time, much longer than I ever have in the past. I tried again and it worked fine.

So like one of the previous posters has said, I would recommend that if this doesn't work change the channel, change it back and then let it set a good long while before attempting it. DirecTV must have made a change to the channel that is causing it to take much longer to download all the initial stuff. Hope that helps!


----------

